# Mind if I share my human kiddos with you? :)



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

It was brought to my attention by my youngest (HUGE ham) that I haven't taken any of their pics for awhile. Only the dogs ound:

I've taken pics of them of course, WITH a dog..lol. But, few on their own lately. Aside from baseball games, award programs, kindy granduation, etc.
His exact words "I bemember when you useded take our pitcher all da time. now you only take pitchers of the dogs" (he has a small speech issue, lol)

So, I took some the last couple days and realized they usually just sit on my computer. I'm HORRIBLE about getting them printed out. I send them to my mother who sees them all the time, and my sister in Ca. That's about it.
Soooo..I thought I'd share with y'all  Hope you don't mind. :biggrin1:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

sorry they're posting life size, lol. I have them sized for email, and they're HUGE.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tritia, your boys are as adorable as your dogs....maybe even more...LOL. with those gorgeous bedroom eyes I bet you are happy you don't have daughters.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks Missy!
One of the only reasons I'd have liked to have a daughter, would have been to see what a girl would have looked like 
Dh is Asian, and I'm..well, just a white chick. As you can see in my "mixed" kiddos


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think you have a handsome group of boys Tritia!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Such cute boys! You must have a busy house with boys and doggies. :biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Don't know why, but I can't see your pics. Must be my computer. :frusty:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They are heartbreakers for sure!!!!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I can't see the pics either!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Tritia your boys are gorgeous. Okay so all that talk about getting an agent for your Bodie, I think you better get one for your boys. They are just beautiful.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

OMG...those boys are adorable. Those are great pictures....print and frame!!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my, Tritia.....your boys are so handsome! You've got to be one busy lady! I love that you share your pictures......you can keep them coming as long as you throw one in of Bodie once in awhile!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are adorable and the one with the curls too- thank goodness you had all boys!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone 

Photobucket has been down a few times tonight. Wonder if that's why some can't see them??


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tritia, as I was scrolling down I thought: Oh that one's a cutie, no this one, oh my, oh hossa! You get the idea, I can't decide which one of your boys looks cutest or maybe I should say 'coolest' since they're very masculine boys  And I agree with Amy, you need an agent for your boys too, all 4 are very photogenic.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Great looking boys  You and hubby make fine looking children  I love seeing how children turn out with mixed parents. We have some of our own - so you could call me biased LOL


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh wow Tritia, you have a pack of handsome boys there. They are going to be breaking some young girl's heart very soon. And your photography skills are fabulous - such soulful looks on their faces. You've captured them so well. Where in California is your sister - north or south?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> I can't see the pics either!


me neither!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> me neither!


I can and they are GREAT! :whoo:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I can't see the pictures either.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Tritia, your boys are so handsome. Wow. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Tritia,
Handsome, beautiful boys and dogs too!
Are you going to get a 4th dog to even the number with your guys?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

luv2havs said:


> Tritia,
> Handsome, beautiful boys and dogs too!
> Are you going to get a 4th dog to even the number with your guys?


The kids have suggested as much, lol. I just count the guinea pig in as pets, and that hushes them for a bit 

So strange that only every other person is able to view these.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

luv2havs said:


> Tritia,
> Handsome, beautiful boys and dogs too!
> Are you going to get a 4th dog to even the number with your guys?


 *I was thinking the same thing. Four hansome and cute young men need four cute dogs. Its back to petfinder for you Tritia.*


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Now I can see your sons too! They are handsome young men! You have a beautiful family.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't see the pics either.  But I remember seeing a couple of them in past pics...and they were adorable! Tritia, you've got one close to Piper's age, don't you (6??) lol!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Wonderful portraits of very handsome young men! Glad you shared with your doggy lovin' friends!!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

You have a beautiful bunch of kids Tritia!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Such beautiful boys! I love the curls!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tritia~ You can be sure they will break a few hearts in the years to come.  They are all very handsome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Tritia,

You sure have a bunch of handsome boys! Your pictures are great!


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

What great pictures of your sons!!! I hope you will tell them how everyone here has ooh'd and aww'd over them.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tritia said:


> Thanks Missy!
> One of the only reasons I'd have liked to have a daughter, would have been to see what a girl would have looked like
> Dh is Asian, and I'm..well, just a white chick. As you can see in my "mixed" kiddos


as we have said mutts are the most beautiful. lol


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Missy said:


> as we have said mutts are the most beautiful. lol


ound: yep!

Thanks everyone. They're a good bunch of guys, I'll tell ya. I'm truely blessed. I constantly get "ahh..four boys? gonna try again for a girl??". Well, we were never trying for one any of those times. I'd take four more boys in a heartbeat.

Lisa, my sister is in Orange County.


----------



## Denise (Nov 21, 2007)

Tritia said:


> ound: yep!
> 
> Thanks everyone. They're a good bunch of guys, I'll tell ya. I'm truely blessed. I constantly get "ahh..four boys? gonna try again for a girl??". Well, we were never trying for one any of those times. I'd take four more boys in a heartbeat.
> 
> Lisa, my sister is in Orange County.


Hi Tritia,

Your boys are adorable very cute boys, I thought I was crazy having four kids and getting a dog. How do you do it? And about wanting a girl, I have two boys and wanted to try for a girl I got twin girls and let me tell you boys are much easier than girls. I thought I'd share a kids pics.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow Denise, beautiful girls. I have two as well almost twins at 10 months, 1 week and 1 day apart in age.

Tritia - how funny, my sister is in Orange County as well - Laguna Niguel and my mom's close by in Ladera Ranch. Such a small world.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I hoppped on my desktop (insead of the laptop) and I can see the pics now!
What beautiful boys....
I will take the curly haired one please!:biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Tritia, you have very good looking sons and furkids!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I can see the pics now. WOW!! They are gorgeous! Curly looks to be about Piper's age...and Arkansas isn't THAT far away. LOL.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh my, 4 good-looking young men! And dogs too....you must be one busy woman!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Denise, your family is beautiful! Twin girls, yikes! That's gotta be a handful for sure 

Kim, yep..Micah is 6. Just the right age for Miss Piper, lol. :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Tritia said:


> Denise, your family is beautiful! Twin girls, yikes! That's gotta be a handful for sure
> 
> Kim, yep..Micah is 6. Just the right age for Miss Piper, lol. :biggrin1:


Twins are GREAT!!!! :biggrin1::biggrin1:
PS-I am a twin!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Twins are GREAT!!!! :biggrin1::biggrin1:
> PS-I am a twin!


How very cool. Identical or fraternal??


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

fraternal but we could fool others!!!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I had best friends in Jr. High that were fraternal, but I couldn't tell them apart at all. Then I had another set of friends in high school that didn't even look like relatives. Let alone twins.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

It is fun but sometimes :frusty: (like now she eats and I automatically gain weight)


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

mintchip said:


> It is fun but sometimes :frusty: (like now she eats and I automatically gain weight)


ROTFL!! ound:ound:

Tritia, oh my, what a handsome bunch! You are going to be in SO much trouble with those brazen hussies who will chase those hotties down :biggrin1:

Denise, ditto!

BTW, I am a huge fan of Jon and Kate Plus 8. I don't know why; maybe because my life is easy-peasy in comparison? A set of twins and a set of sextuplets. LOL! And the fact that their kids are so adorable! Jon is part Korean and my did they make some fine looking kids.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Tritia, I still can't see your kids, but I can see Denise's - how strange is that!!!
Denise your kids are beautiful and your girls ar just gorgeous!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I finally get a minute to come here and have a peek. Wow, Tritia! You and hubby sure make beautiful babies!! Very handsome devils you have there. Better lock up the girls out in your neighborhood. lol 

But ALL boys?! Oh I dunno...... mind you, I have two and then got a daughter and SHE is a handful and only 13 ! :frusty: Maybe you're better off, after all... :biggrin1:

Denise, very handsome family! These pics are great. Love that you're sharing with the rest of us.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

JanB said:


> ROTFL!! ound:ound:
> 
> Tritia, oh my, what a handsome bunch! You are going to be in SO much trouble with those brazen hussies who will chase those hotties down :biggrin1:
> 
> ...


Oh we're big fans of Jon and Kate. My big boys always comment on the little girls, "see that's what a sister would look like", lol.

And thanks for the compliments on my guys


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

marjrc said:


> I finally get a minute to come here and have a peek. Wow, Tritia! You and hubby sure make beautiful babies!! Very handsome devils you have there. Better lock up the girls out in your neighborhood. lol
> 
> *But ALL boys?! Oh I dunno...... mind you, I have two and then got a daughter and SHE is a handful and only 13 ! :frusty: Maybe you're better off, after all... *:biggrin1:
> 
> Denise, very handsome family! These pics are great. Love that you're sharing with the rest of us.


Thanks!

And from what I've heard from others, 4 boys are a piece of cake next to 13 yr old girls ound:Teens in general scare the heck out of me.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Tritia...Handsome X 4!! Those are some good lookin' boys! Little heart breakers!


----------

